# Mittelerde Schatten des Krieges zu schwer?



## chojja8 (6. Dezember 2017)

Hallo ich bin gerade bei Mittelerde schattes des Krieges noch am Anfang in der Statt minas ithil und bin jetzt gestroben und dann wieder ganz am Anfang aufgewacht ist das normal muss man sich jedes mal wenn man gestroben ist durch die tausend Orks und den starken Hauptmännern durch schlagen das Spiel wird ja jedes mal schwieriger wenn man gestroben ist ?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich kenne nur den Vorgänger, aber: wie lange hast du denn gespielt, bevor du gestorben bist? Beim ersten Teil hat man nach und nach Türme erobert, so dass du dann bei dem Turm "wiedergeboren" wurdest, der deinem Todesortes am nächsten war. Vielleicht musst du zuerst ein paar Aufgaben in der Nähe erfüllen, bevor du zur ersten Stadt bzw. Festung gehst? 

Und nutzt Du denn Deine Fähigkeiten auch aus? Bist du schon mal im Level aufgestiegen und hast dann Deine Werte verbessert? 

Bestimmt hast du im Spiel zuerst ein paar Basis-Aufgaben, um die Steuerung usw. zu lernen - hast du diese Aufgaben alle erfüllt?


----------



## chojja8 (6. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe sozusagen die erste Mission geschaft habe auch einige Erfahrungspunkte bekommen und habe dann  halt mit den Story Missionen weitergemacht. Dann bin ich gestroben und da wieder aufgewacht wo man ganz zu anfang ist wo man zum ersten mal einen Wurm verhöhrt und den Bogen bekommt.  Müsste ich nicht da wieder weiter machen wo ich die erste Mission geschaft habe ? oben beim Tor


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2017)

chojja8 schrieb:


> Ich habe sozusagen die erste Mission geschaft habe auch einige Erfahrungspunkte bekommen und habe dann  halt mit den Story Missionen weitergemacht. Dann bin ich gestroben und da wieder aufgewacht wo man ganz zu anfang ist wo man zum ersten mal einen Wurm verhöhrt und den Bogen bekommt.  Müsste ich nicht da wieder weiter machen wo ich die erste Mission geschaft habe ? oben beim Tor


 ich kenne es wie gesagt nur vom Vorgänger, da musstest du Türme "erobern" und konntest dann dahin reisen oder von da starten. Es kann aber sein, dass dies erst später kommt und du am Anfang immer am "Start" aufwachst, aber an sich sollten die Gegner dort auch nicht ZU schwer sein, zudem bekommst du da ja auch neue Erfahrungspunkte, so dass du irgendwann die Orks im Startbereich sowieso locker weghauen müsstest. 

Hier sind ein paar Tipps, vlt helfen die ja: Mittelerde – Schatten des Krieges: Tipps, die wir vor dem Spielstart gerne gewusst hätten – GIGA


----------



## chojja8 (6. Dezember 2017)

Ist dann in Mittelerde Shadow of war dann wohl etwas anderes , das blöde ist auch wenn man von einem Hauptmann getötet wird , dann steigt er auch noch auf und es wird schwieriger


----------



## svd (6. Dezember 2017)

Ja, das ist ja ein Hauptbestandteil des Nemesis-Systems. Du darfst aber nicht aufgeben. Es mag zwar irrsinnig lästig sein, aber du wirst stark genug werden, um es mit ihnen aufzunehmen.

Was man dem Spiel aber vorhalten kann, ist, dass es dich quasi ins kalte Wasser schubst. Falls du Mordor nicht gespielt hast, ist der Einstieg sehr wohl schwerer.


----------



## Worrel (6. Dezember 2017)

chojja8 schrieb:


> Ist dann in Mittelerde Shadow of war dann wohl etwas anderes , das blöde ist auch wenn man von einem Hauptmann getötet wird , dann steigt er auch noch auf und es wird schwieriger



Und genau deswegen habe ich das erste Spiel auch ruckzuck wieder zurückgegeben: Wie soll das Spaß machen, von den NPC Gegnern abgefarmt zu werden und wenn die dafür auch noch XP bekommen ...?!


----------



## chojja8 (7. Dezember 2017)

Wenn ich auf den Turm wo sauros auge drauf ist den Haedir reinige , ist es dann der nächste checkpoint und wen ich sterbe fange ich beim Turm wieder an ?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2017)

chojja8 schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf den Turm wo sauros auge drauf ist den Haedir reinige , ist es dann der nächste checkpoint und wen ich sterbe fange ich beim Turm wieder an ?


  soweit ich das bei den Tipps verstanden habe, kannst du - nachdem der Turm erobert ist - per Schnellreise zu dem Turm reisen. Wenn du später mehr Türme hast, kannst du halt auch zu jedem Turm reisen, den du schon erobert hast


----------



## chojja8 (7. Dezember 2017)

Super es klappt jetzt man mus einfach auf den Türmen das Haedir reinigen das ist dan der check point wo man wieder anfängt wenn man mal getötet wurde oder wen man das Spiel neu startet. Ich finds trotzdem etwas zu schwer obwohl ich schon auf einfach spiele mit den orks und den Hauptmännern. Weiß jemand wie das mit der Hinrichtung genau geht also man muss was mit L machen und dann Y + B drücken ?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2017)

chojja8 schrieb:


> Super es klappt jetzt man mus einfach auf den Türmen das Haedir reinigen das ist dan der check point wo man wieder anfängt wenn man mal getötet wurde oder wen man das Spiel neu startet. Ich finds trotzdem etwas zu schwer obwohl ich schon auf einfach spiele mit den orks und den Hauptmännern. Weiß jemand wie das mit der Hinrichtung genau geht also man muss was mit L machen und dann Y + B drücken ?


  Das müsste ja an sich in den Steuerungsoptionen zu sehen sein, falls du das beim Tutorial verpasst hast. Du musst vermutlich halt L in Richtung des Orks drücken und dann entweder Y und kurz danach B, oder beide gleichzeitig.


----------



## chojja8 (7. Dezember 2017)

Fuer was ist der orangene Balnken unten links _


----------

